# Atearn n challenger steam lube advice



## darticus (Sep 23, 2010)

I sent this steam loco in to Athearn be fixed back in april.Wheel linkage fell off. Got it back tested it and it seemed fine. I run it very little 10 mins in the last 3-4 months but its making a rubbing sound. It runs smooth but it it sounds like a gear hum type sound. Is there an easy way to lube gears or is this hard to do? Should I just run it more. Ron


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

If it's running smooth no jerking or binding then it probably just needs to run to get the gears to mesh completely.
Lubing it would just require you to pull the body and put a small amount of lithium grease on the worm gear, the rest of the points I would use a very small amount of oil.


----------



## darticus (Sep 23, 2010)

Runs smooth and will run at a creep on DCC. Maybe it just has to be run a bit. Ron



NIMT said:


> If it's running smooth no jerking or binding then it probably just needs to run to get the gears to mesh completely.
> Lubing it would just require you to pull the body and put a small amount of lithium grease on the worm gear, the rest of the points I would use a very small amount of oil.


----------

